# How to make a happy donkey



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Danee says, "Endiku, I keen my room, Honor can cum visit?"


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Cute! My QH mare loves fresh shavings. She digs and pushes it around with her nose. Too bad for her, I usually use the pellets, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

ahaha, I love it xD but Honor can only come visit if Danee comes to see us too. I'm sure she'd love to have another 'cousin' to play with!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

That is so adorable!!!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

My donks love to dig in fresh shavings or bedding too. The deeper the better!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

And who doesn't love a happy donkey?


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Entirely too cute!!


----------



## Shirekeldeo7 (Dec 15, 2012)

I think donkeys are cute especially when they do their Hi ha noise it may be high pitched but its cute


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

My donk prefers dirt. That's how she got her name: Dusty!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

